# vasectomy reversal



## Marcelle (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Peter.. I am new here. Hope everybody is doing well. My husband and I live in Canada. I am 32 and he is 40. He had a vasectomy reversal done a month ago and everything seems ok with him. My question is about sperm 

I took a look at his semen under the microscope and found a lot of little things that look like 'comas' (,,,,,,). I am not 100% sure if what I saw was dead sperm. his vasectomy was 11 years old, so I believe that there is a lot of stuff that needs to come out, right? I can almost swear that I saw one of these "comas" moving really fast. I looked and looked again and again and again and that little thing was moving really fast to the right of the slide. Does it make any sense? I have a science major and know how to use a microscope, but it was my first time looking at semen. Please could you give me some explanation about how sperm looks like under the microscope? The little "comas" glow sometimes.

I know sperm takes about 72 days to mature, so could it be possible to see one swimming already or am I going crazy?

Do you know of any site on the internet with real pictures of sperm that you could refer to me, so I could compare to what I am seeing?

Is it true that pregnancies that occur one or two months after VR are not safe, because the sperm was produced under pressure and that can cause abnormalities to the baby?

Wow.. I am sorry I asked so many questions. I really hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks so much.
Marcelle


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Marcelle said:


> Hi Peter.. I am new here. Hope everybody is doing well. My husband and I live in Canada.
> 
> Great place! I visit Toronto once a month (SARS willing!) and we might move to Canada later on this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcelle (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for eplying Peter, I really appreciate that. And welcome to Canada. It sure is a nice country. I am actually from Brazil and live here for 4 years now. I am just about to become a Canadian Citizen. My husband is a Canadian.

But anyway.. thanks again for being so kind replying to my message.

Hope you have a great week.
Thanks again.

Marcelle


----------

